# Impreza S204 - perfecting a rare beast!



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

I was contacted by a regular customer who said he'd just got hold of something quite special and needed it bringing up to his standards.

I'm sure someone more knowlegeable than me will fill in the details, but as far as I'm aware they were Limited to 600 individually numbered units Japan, an STI special edition designed to be the best impreza. 320hp, Special STi dampers and Springs, Carbon backed recaro seats exclusively for this model, BBS for STI forged wheels.. . the list goes on.

When I got the car it was showing some signs of some bad washing and not much cosmetic maintenance.





































The detail started with the normal wash procedure, which I was keen to get on with - despite the sun, it was near freezing!

SO, wheels inside and outside cleaned, arches cleaned, all the shuts, inside the fuel filler, the underneath of the bonnet and engine bay were all washed first.

The car was then rinsed, and then foam left to dwell to soften and lift as much dirt as possible. This was then rinsed and all the badges, gaps, grilles, seals etc pre washed before the the paint was washed with the 2 bucket method, clear gritguarded buckets and a Washpudel.

After drying outside, the state of the paint was clear to see in the sun :



















Under direct bright light indoors, the paint looked like this:





































Before claying, the heatgun was brought out and all the existing graphics, stickers etc were removed.

With the car looking as STI intended again, the paint was clayed to removed bonded contaminants. Removing the rough feeling the paint had had left the clay dirty ofter only 1/2 the bonnet :










Before getting on with the polishing and swirl removal, all the wheels were removed not only to clean the arches and the insides of the wheels thoroughly but to fit the customers performance friction discs and pads i had removed from his old car.

Clean Arch and STI suspension, old brakes:










New discs fitted, matched pads going back in the correct places:










ready to go:










Wheels before:










After washing, tar remover doing it's stuff:










polished with cleaner fluid:










then waxed to leave :





































With the car back on the ground, the paint depths were checked and found to be good, if a little low. Megs 205 was tried and chosen to remove the defects. Needing a few passes, the soft thin paint was coming out defect free and with new depth and gold/ green/purple/red pearl colours now much more visible.

bonnet 50/50:










Wing 50/50's




























Fully corrected wing, different angles changing the tone of the paint:



















The paint was then prepared for wax with cleaner fluid. Swissvax best of show was then applied.

While this cured, I cleaned the windows then went under the bonnet. Bonnet lifters were fitted, the bonnet prop removed, induction kit and samco hose fitted, Slam panel cover fitted. Then the customers' belt cover (signed by Petter Solberg, Phil Mills and Dave Richards) was fitted, cleaner fluid'd and waxed with best of show. The now clean bay was then dressed and finished:





































Finally.. on with the interior! As well as the normal hoover, plastics clean and dressed etc, the carbon seat backs were polished with cleaner fluid and given a layer of best of show. The leather portion of the seats were cleaned, then fed.

The mats were also scrubbed clean. STI badge before:










and after cleaning:










Finished interior shots:























































After fitting new mudflaps (to stop stone chipping the arch covers), the wax was polished off, to leave the finish as follows. First of all some shots in direct light to show that the previous swirls/ scratches and hologrammes were all gone!
































































Finally, the finished shots of the bodywork without direct light :








































































































































Hope you made it this far! It was a pleasure to spend a few days personalising, enhancing and protecting this now truly unique car.

Questions/ comments welcome as always.

Finally, the best shot I have of the pearl in the paint:










James


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Stunning James, your attention to detail is exceptionally high and the photos really show your hard work off to its best, loving the last shot too!!


----------



## ianc61 (Aug 5, 2006)

Love it


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

Stunning work, never seen one of those Impreza's before, very nice indeed :thumb:


----------



## Tom_the_great (Sep 21, 2009)

Gorgeous one of the best STI's ive seen ! glad the stickers have gone and that paint is fantastic


----------



## jon81 (Jan 24, 2010)

Nice work. Very detailed. I valet but dont really do many jobs which require that much attention. Hope you were rewarded handsomely!


----------



## RB320~067 (Apr 7, 2008)

top job there mate


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

Mint 


I`d love those seats in mine . . and the wheels . . and . . .


----------



## REFLECTS (Apr 7, 2008)

Looks great :thumb:


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Wow thats stunning! What a car! Not a fan of Scoobs as they are a bit of a chav wet dream imo but that ones pretty special!


----------



## Silver Scooby Sport (Feb 21, 2006)

Stunning work there James :buffer: that is some serious dedication there.

I'm looking forward to seeing this car soon... very rare and packed with lots of extras, the interior looks amazing indeed.

Here's a few more pics off SN

http://bbs.scoobynet.com/members-gallery-5/811800-say-hello-s204-no-007-600-a.html


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Stunning work! 

Love the last shot. shows the gloss of the paint really well.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Was drooling over this car on Scoobynet yesterday - hard to find one!

lovely work mate


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Fantastic work on a stunning car!:thumb: :driver:


----------



## duffy02 (Mar 6, 2009)

nice work and car


----------



## Stallion (Mar 21, 2009)

Wow – I am into my jap cars & this is a stunning scoob.

I think you have done a brilliant detail on this car, bet the owners was very happy. 

The alloys came up like new…

Great work


----------



## po-low (May 24, 2009)

That is a top job.

Must admit never heard of this car before but its come out a real beauty.

And i loooooove those seats. :argie:


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Marvellous Detail on an awesome car James. Great attention to detail on the wheels. 

Those seats are gorgeous. I want it I want it!


----------



## ntynan528 (Aug 20, 2009)

great work on a nice motor


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

Superb detail although I've never heard of the S204 before either.

The wheels look absolutely amazing although the spoiler is a bit poo.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Looks great James.

Robbie


----------



## J3FVW (Sep 28, 2009)

Lovely work. I dig the carbon seat backs


----------



## Jody 4444 (Mar 12, 2009)

WOW what a great turn around, Fantastic work mate :thumb:


----------



## Rasher (Mar 6, 2006)

cracking job


----------



## braders (Jan 7, 2010)

Spot on imo.


----------



## Padtwo (Apr 11, 2007)

Great work, and love the car, a bit special


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

fab work on a stunning car


----------



## cfherd (Jan 14, 2010)

Great attention to detail and car looks awesome.


----------



## raitkens83 (Jun 7, 2009)

Stunning work mate and car, First one of these ive ever seen. Love the colour too


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Fantastic work James, well done. You dont often see the pearl pop like that so you must have really got the finish just right to be able to pick it up so well on the camera, one of the nicest scooby's I have seen.


----------



## kenny-c (Oct 5, 2009)

Awesome! Those seats are awesome but about £3k each!


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Amazing work!


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

awesome work,awesome car


----------



## Mike V (Apr 7, 2007)

Amazing car and great work.


----------



## RICHIE40 (Jul 9, 2007)

Good work there, the finish has come up really well.Awsome seats aswell.


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

stunning work :argie:


----------



## Streeto (Apr 3, 2008)

Besides needing to be lower that is a really nice looking impreza. I think I'd even own one if myn looked like that...


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

Very nice indeed. Those wheels came up beautifully. Not seen those Recaros before.

Chris.


----------



## chris141 (Jun 5, 2008)

Great work mate stunning :thumb:


----------



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

Stunning work, georgeous car. Never saw one before either, those seats are class.


----------



## nickygixer-k5 (Jul 7, 2009)

Wow excellent work as always James:thumb:not really a fan of scoobs but that is one nice motor:thumb:


----------



## Mr Gurn (Dec 9, 2009)

WOW...... The end results are fantastic!!!!

Have never seen one in the metal, as these cars really are rare!!!!!!!!

Your a very lucky man...... well not as lucky as the owner obviously!! lol


----------



## T25DOC (Jan 11, 2010)

That's spanking gorgeous.......very rare Mr Gurn.....I've never seen one in the flesh either...very good job there pal....made the car look as it should - beautiful...


----------



## justin30513 (Dec 12, 2006)

Neat photography on a nicely detailed ride.


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

Looking good james. Like the carbon seats.


----------



## Ashtra (Oct 17, 2007)

very nice


----------



## tom-225 (Aug 30, 2009)

now that is a real beast of a machine, and not a piece of common muck impreza like most around. you really have done a great job on that


----------



## Testor VTS (May 29, 2009)

really good job! :thumb:

Could you please tell me the manufacturer of the brake discs and pads you put on?


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Wow, that looks stunning! :thumb:


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

That is a superb wet glossy finish


----------

